# Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*

One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.

I have 4 grandkids between the ages of 3 and 11. The two 6 year old Boys asked PoPo if he could build a go kart. PoPo's NEVER say NO soooo…I started researching the traditional go kart type projects. During my search I stumbled upon this YouTube video






and these pictures of how someone had adapted it to use a Modern Engine.



















*( I can Only HOPE my version will look as nice as this one!!!!)*

on the A.O. Smith Flyer and and electric model called the "Red Bug".

http://theoldmotor.com/?p=153749

http://www.american-automobiles.com/Cycle-Cars/Briggs-Stratton-Cyclecar.html

I had NEVER heard of one or seen one. As soon as I did, I was HOOKED! I HAD to build it. I immediately began to research this machine but could NOT find Plans anywhere. Sooo…I began to make dimensioin calculations based on the information I was able to glean about certain components.

I began by making the Main Body(Frame) and the associated Cross Pieces (Front Axle, Foot Rest and Seat Rest Slats)
I ended up making it 7ft long and 26" wide with a 36" X 70" wheel base.

The Main Frame is made from Quarter Sawn Red Oak. 6 slats consisting of 2 - 7/8" x 3" x 84" 2- 7/8" x 3" x 81" and 2- 7/8" x 3" x 79".










The front axle is made from solid Oak 2" x 2" x 28". I used 3 1/2" x 5/16 Stove bolts to attach it to each Main Frame slat with Lock Nuts.










I then Made the foot rest based on what I could see in the pics and video. 3/4" x 2 3/4" x 36". Again I used Stove Bolts, 2 1/2" x 5/16 in each slat.










I then made an "X" brace from 3/8" x 1/2" pieces of oak.










Next I made the Seat Crossmember Pieces on which the two bucket seats will sit on 4 Beveled risers.



















I then began fabricating the Pillow Blocks for the Live axle. Made from Solid blocks of Douglas Fir 2 1/2×2 1/2×6". I drilled recessed flat bottom holes in each of them and inserted 5/8" I.D. sealed bearings and then made caps to hide them. I used shaft collars to keep it in place. I purchased a 7" V-Belt pulley online for $25. I drilled about 1/4" into the shaft so the Hex Had key would lock it in place.



















The Brakes are Friction Brakes. The wood pieces just in front of the axle are the Brake arms that will have rubber pads placed on the ends and when the brake pedal is depressed the arms will pivot and press the rubber pads against the spinning wheel. I Thought of making disc brakes but…They ARE expensive. If the Tires start to wear to much I'll probably convert to discs.

I then made a Form on which I could bend and glue the 3 pieces of 1/8" hardboard.










I used slow set epoxy and let it cure for 2 days. I then made a paper pattern to emulate the seats in the pics. I think they turned out pretty good. They are 16" x 16" x 10" tall.










I'm an Oklahoma State Cowboy sooo…She'll be Orange and Black when I'm done.

The last thing I've completed is the steering Column and the Steering Shaft and Wheel.



















Next on the agenda is getting the Front steering Spindles and Arms made and then Getting the wheels on so I can roll her around.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Look what I Found!!!!

http://horselesscarriagereplicas.com/SmithFlyerBlueprints.pdf

I'm pleasantly surprised at how close I got to the actual dimensions!!!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far , I am sure this will get a lot use for quite a while.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


It's great that you started a blog series about this build-I'm looking forward to following along!


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


11/09/161
Didn't get much done today. Wife had "Honey Do's" so…Happy Wife…Happy Life!!!
I did manage to look over the newly found schematics and decided to re-design the steering column. I'll try and work on it tomorrow and post some pics of my idea.

The original car had a metal bracket to support the steering shaft at approximately @ the mid point.










I'm NOT a Metal Worker/Welder sooo…I made the one shown previously but was never quite satisfied with it. Looking at the metal bracket in pics and the drawings I've decided to re-make it in the configuration shown below. I plan on making it out of 2×2 Doug Fir for a prototype and if it works I'll make the final out of Oak. I also need to figure out out to make the lower steering shaft bracket with a bushing and the steering arm attachment. Again the original is metal so going to have to try and design one from oak.

By the way, we have a OCEAN port in Tulsa!!! It's called the Port of Catoosa and the river connects to the Mississippi River and then to the gulf. One of the companies at the port gets a LOT of 4×4 cribbing from the boats and when they get a bunch the post it on Craigslist, First come first served. So far, all the oak for this project has been gleaned from this source. Doing creative cutting I'm able to get quartersawn oak for FREE!!!.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I've had to put the Flyer on Hold for a bit. I build custom Furniture and I've had a LOT of Christmas Orders come in sooooo…I'm trying to get em all done before the Day!!!! I hope to get back to the car after the new year!!!


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Haven't done anywork for quite a while. I had a Heart Attack!!! Slowly but surely getting my legs back under me. Hope to be back in the shop soon and will post update then.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I'm finally back in the shop after my Heart Attack. Dr. Released me and Hoping to get back on the Flyer. I have 3 sofa tables to build and a coffee table and then I'm gunna STOP taking orders so I can get the car done before the spring. My G-Kids are getting very anxious about it. Don't want to disappoint them!!! I don't think I have more than 20 hours work left. At least I hope not. Found a new friend that's a welder so I have the METAL parts line up for completion. That will give me a rolling chassis to work with and then I think assembly will pick up quickly. Hope everyone is doing well with their projects and I hope to have some updated pics in the very near future.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


That is a really cool project. It seems you could use a disc brake and hide the disc somehow!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim!
The brakes will be the same unless after using them I determine they are unsafe and if that's the case I'll be using a disc brake as you suggested I'm in the process of selling my house and moving to be closer to my Grandkids As soon as I get settled I'll get the project back in full production mode


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Man O Man Life really gets in the way of projects!!! More Heart problems, Retirement, and Moving Cross-State have ALL put this project on hold and my GrandKids are quickly growing up!! I MUST get this done this year. After the move to the Oklahoma City area, I've just completed my 800 sq. ft. workshop and will be getting started on the Replica Car next month. I'll be sure to post pics and progress reports.

Thanks to all who've been following along.


----------



## TbaumSC (Apr 26, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I just joined this group and am looking forward to sharing my woodworking projects and sharing advice.

I can totally relate to Life getting into the way of projects. I had to have open heart surgery 18 months ago, which really put the brakes on the projects that I was working on.

I came across your blog while doing my own research on building a Flyer. I thought it would be a great father and son project for after I retire. I am looking forward to reading about your progress.

That being said, I would like to offer my service, if you should need it, free of charge. I am in the steel business, at least until June 2020, when I will retire. If my plant is able to make it, I will gladly furnish you with the metal parts that you need.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I've been making some progress on the Flyer. My neighbor welded the front steering spindles for me and They work Great. Currently working on the motor Mount and the rear live axle sprocket and chain assembly. Next will be the Throttle and Brake Pedals and cable assemblies, and Mounting the seats. I should have the Motor Mounted and Final Steering assembly in place by end of week.



















Thanks for Looking


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


still following along looks very nice so far :<))))


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...












I'm so glad I found this build project. I'm starting to build the same thing with my 5 boys. You're doing awesome!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...





> I'm so glad I found this build project. I'm starting to build the same thing with my 5 boys. You're doing awesome!
> 
> - Tadio


better put a seat belt in yours :<)))


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Yeah he'd fall out for sure. LOL


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...





> I'm so glad I found this build project. I'm starting to build the same thing with my 5 boys. You're doing awesome!
> 
> - Tadio
> 
> ...


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


*Note:* The Original BluePrints show the Main Body slats to be approximately 68" long (based on my Guesstimates) I recommend adding the additional 10" for the slats and an additional 10" extension for the Modern Day 6 1/2 hp Predator engine. We also need to be cognizant of the fact that in the early 20th century people were smaller in stature than the modern day American. Thus Widening and lengthening some of the dimensions should be considered.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Worked on the Flyer a bit today. 
Got the Torque Converter installed on the engine










Installed the Brake and Throttle Pedals










two new front tires and tubes










Seats mounted temporarily










Here's how she looks










Gunna try and get the Engine mounted and chain fitted to sprocket as well as steering linkage installed and adjusted tomorrow. Been having Migraines and Neck issues so we'll see how it goes

Thanks for looking

Mike


----------



## TbaumSC (Apr 26, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Great job, Mike! It's really coming along superb.


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! Where did you find the steering wheel?


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...





> Looks fantastic! Where did you find the steering wheel?
> 
> - Tadio


The steering wheel is from a 1947 Small Allis Chalmers Tractor I found on eBay for $13.00 dollars. I had to repair the broken Bakelite rim but it looks like the Original.

Here's another one…https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940s-1950s-Farm-Tractor-Steering-Wheel/153467748718?hash=item23bb64016e:g:r70AAOSwuG1cxefQ


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Not much to look at for today. Migraine's still active but I got the Motor mount fabricated and painted but not installed Maybe tomorrow

??


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Got the Motor mount mounted on the motor and measured for placement on the back of the Car. No Headaches today but wife had Honey Do's so I only got about 4 hours in today. Have to help my daughter tomorrow and Saturday so probably no more progress till Sunday The two bolts on the front mount in the groove between the slats with a base below. This allows the motor to slide forward and back to tighten the chain. My goal is to get the chain cut to length and the motor mounted and chain aligned with drive sprocket and then fire her up and see if the drive train is gunna work as expected. We shall See!!!


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Well My Daughter sold her house and she has a LONG list of Daddy Do's so I've been working on them and NOT the Flyer!!!! I think I'll get some time this weekend so I hope to get the Motor aligned and chain cut to size and fitted to the axle sprocket. We'll see how it goes. Had a LOT of Twisters in the area today. Two at once 8 miles from my house!!!


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Got the Motor mounted and working on getting aligned and chain cut to length. Steering all done. Won't be long now until I fire her up and do some test driving


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I Haven't seen much from you lately hope all is well.


----------



## TbaumSC (Apr 26, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Same hear. I was thinking about you the other day.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Sorry Guys. LIFE has interrupted Retirement Projects!!! Daughter just bought a New OLD House and is undertaking a Major Remodeling. Need I say more. I also run have an Upholstery Business that I do occassionally and i've had a LOT of projects with it too. I was very close to finishing the car but…First trial run was not successful. Kept throwing the chain and the throttle would stick. I did some quick ugly changes to the throttle cable and motor alignment but that was all I had time for before the Remodeling took over. I'm HOPING to get back at it in a couple of weeks. Kitchen Cabinets etc are taking priority right now.

Hope you're ALL doing well.


----------



## TbaumSC (Apr 26, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad to know that your health is OK. I appreciate the update and look forward to hearing back from you when you have the time to get back on it. Take care, my friend!


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I am glad your health is good too. This blog sure has inspired me. Mine is finally taking shape!


----------



## Tadio (May 5, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## hornpout (Mar 10, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


What a project this is i love it ,and you gave me the idea to build one .I would like to build one strong enough for two adults to ride it in parades .I'm just wondering if the bicycle wheels will be strong enough to handle the weight .This will have to be next summer project my shop is to small and i can't work outside right now ,i live in New Hampshire in the great north woods and winter is here and cold .Again what a great job you are doing ,i will keep checking this project out often


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...





> What a project this is i love it ,and you gave me the idea to build one .I would like to build one strong enough for two adults to ride it in parades .I m just wondering if the bicycle wheels will be strong enough to handle the weight .This will have to be next summer project my shop is to small and i can t work outside right now ,i live in New Hampshire in the great north woods and winter is here and cold .Again what a great job you are doing ,i will keep checking this project out often
> 
> - hornpout


*THIS GUY* has built one also that holds 2 adults :<)))


----------



## hornpout (Mar 10, 2019)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a project for me this summer ,i been wanting to build one of these for a long time the only thing i'm stuck on is what to use for the wheels ,i have some nice 20 inch bike wheels but i think the shaft size on the wheel hub is going to be to small and i don't believe they will be rugged enough .What should i use and where can i buy 4 wheels possibly 3/4 hub size ?


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


I recommend these wheels 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200700988_200700988


----------



## PauloAleixo (6 mo ago)

TaybulSawz said:


> *Building a Repli-Car of the 1920 A.O.Smith Flyer*
> 
> One of the members suggested I start a Blog on my Build. I think this is a good idea too!. I'll give you all a review of how I got started on this journey.
> 
> ...


Do you have some pictures of the mounted *buckboard but still without the engine*.
I would love to see it.
Thanks!


----------

